# My friend's tank



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A member here on APC is looking for some aquascaping advice on his 20g long aquascape. However, he is a bit too shy to post it himself so I went ahead and did it for him. 










The plants include Ludwigia arcuata, Bacopa australis, Glossostigma elatinoides, Cryptocoryne x willisii 'lucens,' and Hemianthus micranthemoides. The fish are Rasbora dorsiocellata, Etheostoma fusiforme, Apistogramma trifasciata, and amano shrimps

Tear away,

Carlos

*EDIT: Edited at tank owners request*


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Your friend shouldn't be shy, and certainly not embarrassed. The tank looks great.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

That tank looks awsome. The, I think it is large rock, gives the tank a more natural underwater scene feeling. What I really like is that from right to left the plants build up and lead you to the focal point. It is very pleasing to the eye. Keep this up.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

That's a beautiful tank. The photography is excellent, too -- giving the tank a dramatic look. From a more critical perspective I think the aquascape is unbalanced to the left and might be improved by adding something on the right. The weakness on the right may be in part an effect from the lighting used for the photograph. Lighter green plants in the right background and/or a slope up to the back on the right (possibly helped with a little more stone work) might help add weight there.


Roger Miller


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Edit: I just realized that I consiously or subconsciously just rewrote Roger's entire post.

I, ur... agree with him.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello,
That tank above there is mine. I didn't feel like posting it, but Carlos, being a GREAT friend that he is, did it anyways! 
Thanks for your critique. I think I understand partly what you said, Roger. The light on the right side IS darker than the rest, this is why I chose the triangle layout. There are several small stones on the right (my failed attempt) to balance the scape, but the lighting didn't the show the stones very well. Maybe I could add lighter colored stones, but wouldn't that ruin the triangle effect? If possible, could you (or anyone) show me some balanced triangle scapes. Always learning.
Thanks again,


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I had a feeling that was your Magnus, don't ask me why. It is a very nice lloking tank. I agree with everyone about the right side. I think before I changed anything I would try to take a lighter picture. i think alot of the problem is that we actually cant see what is in that side. I can faintly see some plants, crypt leaves and such but its had. I am sure the tank is better than it looks in the pic. Don't ask me how to take better photos though

I guess my only other critque is that it seems very flat to me. I feel like this tank would have a much stronger impact if there was a little more mid-ground or if the background did not seem as straight across. Once again maybe more light on the right would make it look like the mound was out farther on the leaft side. 

Just my .5 cents worth though. Still looks likea beautiful tank. You should be happy with it so far. Keep us updated why don't you


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Magnus said:


> Maybe I could add lighter colored stones, but wouldn't that ruin the triangle effect?


I tend away from light stones. Their looks often change pretty radically after a while in the aquarium. Possibly the first thing I would try is to even out the light, then look to see what else is needed.


> If possible, could you (or anyone) show me some balanced triangle scapes.


Here are two example that I liked out of the recent AB contest results The first is Harry Planter's 10 gallon.

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest2004/tank_32/resized/2004-new-shade-tank-n.jpg

In this case I think the weight of the left triangle is balanced on the right by the white sand and the prominent bit of driftwood. I would say the focus here is on the right, while the plant mass is on the left.

The second is Roland's 50 gallon entry:

http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest2004/tank_51/resized/1.jpg

which is one of my favorite tanks in the contest. In this case the triangle is in the midground. The prominent stand of C. balansae in the background centers the composition and helps with the balance.



> Always learning.


Hopefully, we all are.

Roger Miller


----------

